# Buying first string section, need help!



## Shimoyjk (May 26, 2022)

Hello all!

I've been here for a while, just reading and listening musics... good stuff!

I'm buying first ever string section and here are my needs!


1. for Pop. mostly R&B , so it can be something like chamber size (don't need symphony type here). as well as need Disco type articulation as well.

2. Solo violin, viola, cello for small movie I'm going to work later this year. I supposed just write piano music and record for the director (it's indie film so budget is tight), and I decided that I'm going to do more than just piano, so maybe little solo string here and there would be nice. 

3. Symphonic string for pop and film. music is not going to be classical, more pop oriented or basically piano oriented music with strings.


on my minds, here are few.


Eastwest hollywood opus edition - on sale, around 400$ I believe.

Spitfire audio Chamber ensemble

Cinematic studio Solo string


of course I can't buy them all, I'm going to buy one at a time. 

what would you recommend for my needs? if it's not on the list, welcome to give me some advice!


OS : Monterey 
DAW : Studio one, Logic Pro x, Ableton live


----------



## Rudianos (May 26, 2022)

1. Disco ... Go for 8dio Intimate Strings on Sale Now. $100 Session Strings 2 is worth a listen too.

2. Friedlander Solo Violin $100 or Joshua Bell.

3. Ill differ this one.


----------



## SteveC (May 26, 2022)

Chris Hein Strings compact could also work.


----------



## Shimoyjk (May 26, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> 1. Disco ... Go for 8dio Intimate Strings on Sale Now. $100 Session Strings 2 is worth a listen too.
> 
> 2. Friedlander Solo Violin $100 or Joshua Bell.
> 
> 3. Ill differ this one.


ok will check those out!


----------



## Shimoyjk (May 26, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Chris Hein Strings compact could also work.


heard good things about Chris Hein's work! I'll def check these too


----------



## HM_Music (May 27, 2022)

If you need a pop may be worth starting with the purchase of NI komplete ultimate, which will give a lot of products including kontakt 6. There seem to be strings that are more suited to the pop style.
I also know that OT has released something for the pop style, but I do not have it, so I can not recommend it.








LA Sessions


A song production toolkit—a collection of seasoned instruments and in-demand session vocalists recorded at the legendary United Recording studio on Sunset Boulevard.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## liquidlino (May 27, 2022)

Shimoyjk said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been here for a while, just reading and listening musics... good stuff!
> 
> ...


Eastwest Hollywood will do everything you asked, plus has the whole rest of orchestra for $334 if you go to jrr and use code GROUP it's 940gb though. But you can just download the articulations you want to use.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Jun 16, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Eastwest Hollywood will do everything you asked, plus has the whole rest of orchestra for $334 if you go to jrr and use code GROUP it's 940gb though. But you can just download the articulations you want to use.


I don't think that HOOPUS is the best choice for pop (although not a bad one either). You'd probably want something drier and with smaller section sizes.



HM_Music said:


> If you need a pop may be worth starting with the purchase of NI komplete ultimate, which will give a lot of products including kontakt 6. There seem to be strings that are more suited to the pop style.


I agree, although that would be a bigger investment that's not focused on strings, there may be more overall value considering all the other things thrown in.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 17, 2022)

HM_Music said:


> If you need a pop may be worth starting with the purchase of NI komplete ultimate, which will give a lot of products including kontakt 6. There seem to be strings that are more suited to the pop style.


yes Komplete 13 might be a great choice for pop. You can get Kontakt 6 for 200€ and upgrade to Komplete 13 for another 200€ to get Session Strings 2 and many other great stuff for music production.


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 17, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> yes Komplete 13 might be a great choice for pop. You can get Kontakt 6 for 200€ and upgrade to Komplete 13 for another 200€ to get Session Strings 2 and many other great stuff for music production.


Better to buy Select with coupon for €100 and upgrade for €200


----------



## Arbee (Jun 17, 2022)

I assume from your brief that you're needing a studio sound rather than a concert hall, so whichever way you go just check you're happy with the amount of room in the close mics (or alternatively get a dry library like VSL VI Solo Strings and add reverb).


----------

